# Helping the forum



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I often see comments about stimulating discussion encouraging members, getting people to post attracting like minded people and all those good things any successful forum needs to do. The "For Sale section" attracts people, unfortunately in my opinion it creates "member spam" but the presence of a for sale section is useful to at least get people here and perhaps a small number may become regular participants. Forum conversation is stimulated by "content". It can be coffee related and non coffee related (lets hope we don't ever lose that part of the forum). However it's also generated by searches, links and backlinks. Many more of us than we realise create content or have an online presence where the forum simply doesn't get a mention or a link etc..

Some businesses who were helped (and still are) by the forum forget to link back to it..... Ordinary members who simply put up videos on youtube, photos on whatever, forget to add a backlink to the forum. These links can give a forum a big helping hand and only take a moment to add. They may generate much more traffic for the forum and are much better than requiring people to make 5 "spam style" posts, because they attract people who are interested in the content being posted elsewhere....by members who post about coffee related stuff.

*Below are some examples of things we can all do if we have any social media presence at all*, or even just post a photo of our kit, or a video of our shot prep. Just try the search query below on youtube, there are a lot less hits than I expected and some hits are not even linking to, or mentioning, the forum..

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums.co.uk

I have put some examples below of something any of us with a web presence can do.

*It can be a simple addition to the end of an "about me" page*









*or in a Video Description (all of mine have a link to the forum), unless they are ancient, then they might not have a link*









*Or more in your face:*


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Unfortunately, I don't have any online presence to speak of except for Facebook and Instagram, with both of them being none coffee related and only used to stay in touch with friends and family. Everything you say is true though and I hope others with more presence can help.

I hope this forum doesn't end up being purely about coffee, there's only so much that can be added to a lot of threads once the question is answered. It needs the banter to keep people coming back. I know there's been a lot of political threads recently that has brought out the worst in a few members whose mental welfare I'm starting to worry about, but hopefully that will die down soon and things can carry on with more normality.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

cold war kid said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any online presence to speak of except for Facebook and Instagram, with both of them being none coffee related and only used to stay in touch with friends and family. Everything you say is true though and I hope others with more presence can help.
> 
> I hope this forum doesn't end up being purely about coffee, there's only so much that can be added to a lot of threads once the question is answered. It needs the banter to keep people coming back. I know there's been a lot of political threads recently that has brought out the worst in a few members whose mental welfare I'm starting to worry about, but hopefully that will die down soon and things can carry on with more normality.


 Not many of us do, but any vid we put up on youtube about coffee or a shot from our machine etc.., it's an opportunity. I guess I'm really thinking about those with a more significant online presence. Also, roasters that come on here and want to add themselves to the thread below....They get added to the forum list and in return many/most/all don't backlink to the forum as recognition.* Now I have not looked through the entire thread but I have gone back almost 1 year. Not one roaster that has "asked" for themselves to be added has a link on their site back to this forum! *Is it only me that thinks this is not right, have a look yourselves if you doubt me?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/1305-uk-based-roasters/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=3972&embedComment=3972&embedDo=findComment#comment-3972


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

That is a very fair point and perhaps something that could be tackled


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Seems like valid points Dave.

Lets hope people will take note and give back something, even if it's just a mention on their sites!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I'll put a link up on my website when it goes live again. It's a good idea for sure.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

One thing we can all do to help the forum is to think just for a second about the little treasures we post here.

If your cat tail is wagging and you're feeling a little hissy - make yourself a little treat, take a few minutes and dare i say it - enjoy a nice cup of tea, or just a saucer of milk or even a decaf.?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd just like to see some backlinking.....that's easier for a start, much easier than trying to control the type and way people comment, or post about stuff. Just simple old links so people can find us. Otherwise this might end up (as so often happens) degenerating into the type of thread that removes focus from the main issue and starts talking about stuff that's difficult to quantify and very hard to fix..

Why not go for the easy wins!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think this is a good idea. As a digital immigrant, though, I just want to check my understanding of this. Is it the same as tagging my instagram post with the forum? And then I need to add a link to my instagram page (which is entirely coffee bag designs) at the bottom of my posts?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> * Not one roaster that has "asked" for themselves to be added has a link on their site back to this forum! *


 True - but i guess to be fair, i don't see much asking specifically for a back link. Most of the list were raised by forum members sharing, rather the roasters themselves .. but, i guess it raises a question - if we asked directly - would they join the forum / add a backlink / be a forum sponsor - that might help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> I think this is a good idea. As a digital immigrant, though, I just want to check my understanding of this. Is it the same as tagging my instagram post with the forum? And then I need to add a link to my instagram page (which is entirely coffee bag designs) at the bottom of my posts?


 I don't use Instagram but if there is a place to enable people to see a link to this forum and it doesn't negatively impact your business...I guess yes is the answer.

My simplistic view is that anyone who benefits from the forum....why wouldn't they want to tell others about it. If they are a business the more people they tell the better and if they are a user and have any social media presence, they attract more like minded people.



Agentb said:


> True - but i guess to be fair, i don't see much asking specifically for a back link. Most of the list were raised by forum members sharing, rather the roasters themselves .. but, i guess it raises a question - if we asked directly - would they join the forum / add a backlink / be a forum sponsor - that might help.


 I was very specific in my statement and did not mention links shared by forum members....just the roasters that came on and asked. I was shocked that not a single one linked to us afterward...I am sure it just never occurred to them as good business to do so. Often businesses can't see the wood for the trees...I don't think there is/was any intent there. I'd personally not ask them to become a forum sponsor, that should be something they decide to do themselves after perhaps seeing some success from linking to us.

One of my Jobs was in marketing many years ago and it's surprising the opportunities many very savvy businesses miss.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe a bridge club would be better.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

You have obviously not got a Forum T-shirt and not worn it with pride. It's transformative.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> You have obviously not got a Forum T-shirt and not worn it with pride. It's transformative.


I've often thought it odd there's no shop to buy merch to support the forum. As well as the obvious t-shirts, hoodies & caps (which would come in mighty handy when meeting complete strangers when buying/selling), a selection of branded coffee paraphernalia would most likely sell well.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

What about some decent cups I might be tempted.


----------



## birel101 (Dec 28, 2019)

Jony said:


> What about some decent cups I might be tempted.


I would be tempted too, plus towels, brushes ect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

or a deck of branded cards?



Jony said:


> Maybe a bridge club would be better.


 ?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Hasi said:


> or a deck of branded cards?
> 
> ?


 Thin ice you ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jony said:


> Thin ice you ?


 I'll better get my branded skates out...


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Hasi said:


> I'll better get my branded skates out...


 Or a branded "brand" if you aren't careful... ?

Forum merch sounds cool, really popular in my climbing club and as previously stated an easy way to spot people.

Also agree it would be nice to link back on business pages etc. as that sounds fair or do more forum promos as a way to tie in. Reckon CC are quite good like that, not been around enough to get a feel for the others though?


----------



## Tait (Sep 9, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I often see comments about stimulating discussion encouraging members, getting people to post attracting like minded people and all those good things any successful forum needs to do. The "For Sale section" attracts people, unfortunately in my opinion it creates "member spam" but the presence of a for sale section is useful to at least get people here and perhaps a small number may become regular participants. Forum conversation is stimulated by "content". It can be coffee related and non coffee related (lets hope we don't ever lose that part of the forum). However it's also generated by searches, links and backlinks. Many more of us than we realise create content or have an online presence where the forum simply doesn't get a mention or a link etc..
> 
> Some businesses who were helped (and still are) by the forum forget to link back to it..... Ordinary members who simply put up videos on youtube, photos on whatever, forget to add a backlink to the forum. These links can give a forum a big helping hand and only take a moment to add. They may generate much more traffic for the forum and are much better than requiring people to make 5 "spam style" posts, because they attract people who are interested in the content being posted elsewhere....by members who post about coffee related stuff.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! It's really appreciated!


----------



## mikebeblue (Apr 4, 2017)

Dave is a real star. His reviews are terrific insights into some superb coffee equipment. I can personally vouch for his responsiveness to simple questions. So when I see a challenge such as this by someone so conscientious I think we should listen...and act as best we can. Now I don't have a suitable personal or business website but I do know a great roastery who should show an interest and link back to here. I'll make contact with them.


----------



## coffeeblog (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Dave,

Done 🙂

I'm a real lurker here😄, I love the forums, get some amazing from this forum, don't have the time to spend here contributing as I'm so busy with the blog and now with the YouTube channel too, so I definitely owe something back to the forums. Check out the sidebar of coffeeblog.co.uk, hope it helps.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

mikebeblue said:


> Dave is a real star. His reviews are terrific insights into some superb coffee equipment. I can personally vouch for his responsiveness to simple questions. So when I see a challenge such as this by someone so conscientious I think we should listen...and act as best we can. Now I don't have a suitable personal or business website but I do know a great roastery who should show an interest and link back to here. I'll make contact with them.


 Thanks Mike, sadly, I had to remove all my backlinks to this forum from my reviews/videos some months ago.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> sadly, I had to remove all my backlinks to this forum from my reviews/videos some months ago.


 I notice you still have a backlink on your Youtube about page

Was there a reason behind removing them elsewhere?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Agentb said:


> I notice you still have a backlink on your Youtube about page
> 
> Was there a reason behind removing them elsewhere?


 Ah, I'd forgotten about that thanks...I just removed it.

Yes there was a reason.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> A cigar is just a cigar, as someone said.....I took that comment as a cigar.


 Strange as it may seem it is only apocryphal that anyone ever said "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar" well not anyone obviously, as you just said it. But Freud probably never said it - but maybe I am reading too much into it!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Drewster said:


> Strange as it may seem it is only apocryphal that anyone ever said "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar" well not anyone obviously, as you just said it. But Freud probably never said it - but maybe I am reading too much into it!


 Probably


----------

